# Problem recording to TV2 on DVR-625



## girir (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi,

I was earlier using a DVR-625 and could record two channels simultaneously on TV-1 and TV-2 (two red lights would glow on the DVR panel). The receiver started having some issues, so Dish Network gave me a replacement DVR-625. With the new receiver, I am not able to record anything to TV-2. Clicking on 'record' button and selecting TV-2 for a channel doesn't turn on the red-light. Please note that I have not connected anything to the TV-2 output of the receiver. However I still do expect that I should be able to record two different channels to TV-1 and TV-2 simultaneously as that was how it was working earlier.

Any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks,
-g


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

Make sure that your receiver is set for single mode (one TV) not dual mode (two tvs)


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

girir said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was earlier using a DVR-625 and could record two channels simultaneously on TV-1 and TV-2 (two red lights would glow on the DVR panel). The receiver started having some issues, so Dish Network gave me a replacement DVR-625. With the new receiver, I am not able to record anything to TV-2. Clicking on 'record' button and selecting TV-2 for a channel doesn't turn on the red-light. Please note that I have not connected anything to the TV-2 output of the receiver. However I still do expect that I should be able to record two different channels to TV-1 and TV-2 simultaneously as that was how it was working earlier.
> 
> ...


Girir,

First off, be sure you have both Satellite inputs connected. If you don't intend to connect two TV's to the receiver then it should be in Single Mode. In that mode only The Green LED will light up. When the receiver records (In Single Mode) only ONE RED LED will light up.

Now with all that said, be sure the record Plus option is Enabled and you select record to TV#2. Now when you select a event to record the receiver will attempt to record to TV#2 or Tuner #2 leaving Tuner#1 free to watch another live show or record a second event.


----------



## girir (Jan 5, 2007)

jerry downing said:


> Make sure that your receiver is set for single mode (one TV) not dual mode (two tvs)


Hi Jerry,

Thanks for your reply. If I put the receiver in single mode, it does not give me the option of recording to TV-2. I want to be able to record different channels to TV-1 and TV-2 at the same time even though I have only one TV set.

Thanks,
-g


----------



## girir (Jan 5, 2007)

JohnL said:


> Girir,
> 
> First off, be sure you have both Satellite inputs connected. If you don't intend to connect two TV's to the receiver then it should be in Single Mode. In that mode only The Green LED will light up. When the receiver records (In Single Mode) only ONE RED LED will light up.
> 
> Now with all that said, be sure the record Plus option is Enabled and you select record to TV#2. Now when you select a event to record the receiver will attempt to record to TV#2 or Tuner #2 leaving Tuner#1 free to watch another live show or record a second event.


Hi JohnL,

Thanks for your reply.

I have both satellite inputs connected to TV-1 input.

If I have it in single mode, it only allows me to record one program (doesn't show the option of choosing TV-1 or TV-2 while recording a live program). The record plus option is also grayed out then. I would like to record two channels simultaneously even though I have only one TV.

Thanks,
-g


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

girir said:


> Hi JohnL,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


Girir,

As I said when in Single mode, set the record Plus option so it records to Tuner#2 by default. If you set a second timer during a scheduled event is recording to Tuner #2 the receiver will automatically record to Tuner#1.

Lastly if you are recording OTA channels the receiver will ALWAYS show it recording to Tuner#1. You can NOT record a OTA channel and watch another Live OTA channel at the same time.

You can swap between Tuners with the PIP Button. If you are recording a Satellite Channel on Tuner #2, you can also record an OTA channel, as well as watch another Live Satellite channel at the same time or even record a Third Feed but only another Satellite Channel while watching a recorded event.

BTW it doesn't matter which tuner an event is recorded on, all recorded events are available at any time. If you find you are on the Tuner that is recording an event just press the PIP button to swap to the used tuner.

Its also possible you are confused about single and dual mode's, by default all Dual tuner/Dual output receivers are in DUAL MODE. Just because you only have one TV connected to the receiver DOES NOT mean you are in Single mode. When you pull up the Channel Banner does it say Single or Dual?

If you don't have the option to set Record plus, you either are in Dual Mode or you connected your TV to the TV#2 outputs of the receiver.

John

John


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

The 625 can record OTA?


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

cj9788 said:


> The 625 can record OTA?


CJ,

Ooops, forgot we were talking about the 625 and NOT the 622. The 622 is the only current in production DVR that has an OTA Tuner, and only for ATSC.

John


----------



## girir (Jan 5, 2007)

JohnL said:


> Girir,
> 
> As I said when in Single mode, set the record Plus option so it records to Tuner#2 by default. If you set a second timer during a scheduled event is recording to Tuner #2 the receiver will automatically record to Tuner#1.
> 
> ...


 I tried your suggestion. First when I try to go from Dual to Single mode, a message pops up (error code 504) "TV2 is currently in use. This will disrupt the use of the other TV. Do you want to continue?" (even though nothing is getting recorded in TV2). Is this normal?

Thanks,
-g


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

girir said:


> I tried your suggestion. First when I try to go from Dual to Single mode, a message pops up (error code 504) "TV2 is currently in use. This will disrupt the use of the other TV. Do you want to continue?" (even though nothing is getting recorded in TV2). Is this normal?
> 
> Thanks,
> -g


Girir,

Yes, it is. The reason is that if the TV#2 is not in standby mode your receiver is assuming that somebody is watching or using the TV#2 output.

John


----------



## girir (Jan 5, 2007)

JohnL said:


> Girir,
> 
> Yes, it is. The reason is that if the TV#2 is not in standby mode your receiver is assuming that somebody is watching or using the TV#2 output.
> 
> John


Is there any way to make TV#2 go into standby mode. There is currently nothing connnected to TV#2 output.

Also I did try going into single mode with this message. However still record plus is greyed out. And trying to record something goes to TV#1 directly (the red light under TV#1 starts glowing).

Thanks,
-g


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

girir said:


> Is there any way to make TV#2 go into standby mode. There is currently nothing connnected to TV#2 output.
> 
> Also I did try going into single mode with this message. However still record plus is greyed out. And trying to record something goes to TV#1 directly (the red light under TV#1 starts glowing).
> 
> ...


If you do NOT have anything connected to the TV #2 output then PUT YOUR RECEIVER in SINGLE MODE. I CAN'T STRESS THAT ENOUGH.

I think your problem is you are using the remote address of the TV#2 remote. That would not allow you to change a number of settings and record PLUS is one of them.

John


----------



## girir (Jan 5, 2007)

JohnL said:


> If you do NOT have anything connected to the TV #2 output then PUT YOUR RECEIVER in SINGLE MODE. I CAN'T STRESS THAT ENOUGH.
> 
> I think your problem is you are using the remote address of the TV#2 remote. That would not allow you to change a number of settings and record PLUS is one of them.
> 
> John


Thanks John. I think you are right - I went to system info and it shows both remote addresses as 1. How can I change TV-2 remote address? I tried SAT + pressing number + # + Record but that didn't change anything.

Thanks,
-g


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

girir said:


> Thanks John. I think you are right - I went to system info and it shows both remote addresses as 1. How can I change TV-2 remote address? I tried SAT + pressing number + # + Record but that didn't change anything.
> 
> Thanks,
> -g


TV2 remote doesn't need to be changed. You don't need the TV2 remote in single mode. The 625 will say that TV2 is in use when you switch to single mode. In single mode when you start recording a program, just press the swap button and you will have access to the second tuner. Since nothing is hooked to your TV2 output and the rcvr is in single mode, you have no use for your second remote again or any TV2 functionality. Both tuners are in use at you one television. Swap between the two tuners with your swap button. :eek2:


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

If you put your reciver in single mode you can take the batteries out of the tv2 remote and put it away some where.. I think the problem your having is that you are trying to use the reciver like 2 tv are hook up but you only have one... all you need to do to record 2 show on diffrent chanels at the same time is this.. Select the first show you want to record and press the record button. While that show is recording press the guide button and slect the 2nd show you want to record and press select. Your 2nd show should be on now and your 1st show is still recording. Now press record for your 2nd show. You now are recording 2 show at the same time. If you want to go back to the first show hit the "swap" button. Or if you want to watch a event you recorded already just hit the DVR button Twice and select the event you want to watch. ALL OF THIS IS DONE WITH THE TV1 REMOTE ONLY!!!!!!!


----------



## CopyChief (Jan 17, 2005)

And if you have your receiver in Single Mode, you don't need "Record Plus". Record Plus is the feature that lets you choose which tuner to use to record a program. In single mode, if you record one program while watching TV1, it'' go to Tuner 2. Record another, it'll record on Tuner 1 and you'll be watching what you are recording on Tuner 1. At that time you can watch what you are recording on either tuner or something else that is recorded.

In single mode you can only watch one program at a time, so I believe that whatever you are watching on TV1 will be mirrored on TV2. The TV2 (RF) remote will likely not do much.


----------



## pcmedicnj (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi, I'm having a slight problem with my 625. We recently purchased this, along with a DPP44 switch. We installed it without problem, and activated the box. Now, the problem is that tuner 02 gets no signal at all. To correct this problem, we have to go into System Setup, and Point Dish, and return the tuner to 01. Once we revert to tuner 01, it works fine until the unit is shut off again. Then, we have to go back in and reset the tuner to 01. Some channels are also without audio/visual. We've tried it in dual and single mode, with no changes. Does anyone have any ideas?
Thank you.


----------

